# shock during pregnancy



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
I'm wondering if you can advise me....just found out last week that my Dad is very ill with pancreatic cancer that has already spread to his liver and lungs...I'm very shocked and obviously pretty weepy.  will this have a negative effect on the baby?  I keep rubbing him/her and telling it how much I love it.
Thanks,
Vicky x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

What a rollercoaster of emotions you must be going through at the moment. 

This shouldn't have an effect on your baby as long as you take care of yourself.  Make sure you find plenty of time to rest, and get your midwife to keep an eye on your blood pressure.  Don't forget to keep eating and drinking well, and just look after yourself.


Best wishes,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

